# Todos obedecen con gusto cuando el que manda es justo



## blasita

Hola:

Estoy intentando traducir de la mejor manera posible este proverbio en varios idiomas. Me gustaría que sonara lo más natural posible en catalán.

Mi intento: _Tots obeeixen amb gust quan el que mana és just.
_
Lo que realmente quiero no es encontrar una traducción literal, sino un proverbio catalán que signifique lo mismo y que suene natural. Es para una clase de niños y adultos con problemas.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ACQM

El teu intent sona massa literal. Jo diría:

"Tots creuen de grat quan qui mana és just" o "Tothom creu de grat quan qui mana és just".


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias, ACQM.

Esto es precisamente lo que necesito: algo que suene natural. Pero ¿sería mi traducción correcta gramaticalmente, por favor?

Un saludo.


----------



## Namarne

Hola, Blasita:  

Yo no conozco ningún proverbio catalán que signifique lo mismo. En cuanto a la traducción literal, yo habría dicho lo mismo que ACQM: "qui mana" en lugar de "el que mana". Para hacerlo rimar, quizá se podría decir "de gust", aunque esto se emplea más en "menjar de gust" o "riure de gust"... Mi intento: 
_Quan qui mana és just, tothom obeeix ben de gust_. 

Salutacions!
(quin gust de veure't per aquí)


----------



## blasita

Moltes gràcies, Namarne.

No veas la alegría que me da a mí pasarme por aquí. Me disculpo por no poder expresar todo esto en catalán; soy un poco desastre.

Salutacions!

Un fuerte abrazo y gracias por todo otra vez.


----------



## germanbz

T'oferisc el que seria una improvisació a l'estil més valencià:

_Fa cas tot lo món quan qui mana es un bon hom._

Per supost fet amb les llicències (i eixa tendència valenciana al "arcaisme") que es solen permetre en dites i frases fetes.


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias, German.

Os explico un poco más: esta y otras frases son parte de un programa de integración, conducta, lenguaje y demás (sería un poco largo de explicar). Estoy intentando ayudar haciendo unas traducciones voluntarias en varios idiomas para que unos terapeutas las puedan usar en unas clases/sesiones. El sentido tendría que ser lo más parecido al original y que sonara natural en català.

Creo que puedo usar cualquiera de vuestras sugerencias. Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## germanbz

blasita said:


> Muchas gracias, German.
> 
> Os explico un poco más: esta y otras frases son parte de un programa de integración, conducta, lenguaje y demás (sería un poco largo de explicar). Estoy intentando ayudar haciendo unas traducciones voluntarias en varios idiomas para que unos terapeutas las puedan usar en unas clases/sesiones. El sentido tendría que ser lo más parecido al original y que sonara natural en català.
> 
> Creo que puedo usar cualquiera de vuestras sugerencias. Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.



Si vols podries ficar-ne més i entre tots buscar equivalents, a voltes hi han dites que tenen el mateix significat que equivalents castellans però amb frases totalment diferents.

Per eixemple el refrany castellà: _Uno por el otro y la casa sin barrer_, en zones del Pais Valencià es diu _dos per al sac i el sac en terra.
o cuando el rio suena agua lleva jo l'he sentit en la seua versió valenciana com: "si diuen bou, vaca segur". o "si no son figues seràn bacores".
_Vull dir que quan dius que _"tendría que ser lo más parecido con el original", _seria el cas del significat pero no en la seua semàntica.


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias otra vez, German. Y si alguien pudiera traducirme su 'post', se lo agradecería mucho (no es que no pueda entenderlo, pero me gustaría comprobar que he comprendido bien el significado exacto y algunas construcciones gramaticales que no tengo muy claras). Si es posible; si no lo es, no pasa nada.


----------



## germanbz

blasita said:


> Muchas gracias otra vez, German. Y si alguien pudiera traducirme su 'post', se lo agradecería mucho (no es que no pueda entenderlo, pero me gustaría comprobar que he comprendido bien el significado exacto y algunas construcciones gramaticales que no tengo muy claras).



Disculpame Blasita, habia dado por sentado (por inercia y sin preguntar) que leias con normalidad en catalán.

Lo que te decía en el último post, es que podrías poner más y así entre todos podríamos buscar equivalentes, a veces hay refranes que tienen prácticamente el mismo sentido que alguno en castellano pero están expresados de una manera totalmente diferente, eso sí, su ámbito geográfico dentro de las comarcas de habla en catalán suele ser más restringida, es decir, muchos no son conocidos en todas las zonas. (Y puse dos ejemplos).

_Uno por el otro y la casa sin barrer_ (refrán castellano)   _dos per al sac i el sac en terra (equivalente en algunas zonas del pvalenciano, que se traduciría literalmente como :"dos para el saco, y el saco en tierra".
Cuando el rio suena agua lleva (refrán castellano) "si diuen bou, vaca segur" (si dicen toro, vaca seguro). o "si no son figues seràn  bacores"(si no son higos, serán brevas).
_


----------



## blasita

¡No hay nada que disculpar!  Debería entenderlo bien, es mi culpa. Me viene fenomenal la traducción para asegurarme de que lo había entendido todo como es debido y ver algunas construcciones que quería: solo es para aprender yo, y espero que les sirva también a otros.

Te lo agradezco un montón, German.


----------



## Elxenc

blasita said:


> Muchas gracias otra vez, German. Y si alguien pudiera traducirme su 'post', se lo agradecería mucho (no es que no pueda entenderlo, pero me gustaría comprobar que he comprendido bien el significado exacto y algunas construcciones gramaticales que no tengo muy claras). Si es posible; si no lo es, no pasa nada.



Hola i bon dia!

Blasita existeixen traductors e internet especialitzats per al català/valencià -castellà. Ara intentaré copiar-te'n un.

http://www.softvalencia.org/traductor/. Aquest és bastant fiable.

De totes formes tots estem/som al teu servei.


----------



## blasita

Quizás no tenía que haberlo pedido. Y gracias por el traductor, Elxenc; pero de todas formas me fío mucho más de vosotros.

Por favor, que se borren mis últimos comentarios si se considera que son inútiles. Siento mucho las molestias y si he hecho algo que no debía. Gracias a todos otra vez.


----------



## Elxenc

blasita said:


> Quizás no tenía que haberlo pedido. Y gracias por el traductor, Elxenc; pero de todas formas me fío mucho más de vosotros.
> 
> Por favor, que se borren mis últimos comentarios si se considera que son inútiles. Siento mucho las molestias y si he hecho algo que no debía. Gracias a todos otra vez.



No soc partidari de cap censura, ja l'hem patida durant bastants anys; per tant no trobe que hages de demanar que t'"esborren" cap missatge teu ni de ningú. Ací som tots per a ajudar-nos. L'enllaç et servirà per a no haver de esperar-nos.

Fins altra.


----------



## Namarne

Además, este tipo de preguntas nos gustan mucho, porque, caso de existir el refrán correspondiente en catalán, muchos lo aprendemos (me cuento entre los que saben muy pocos); y caso de no existir, entonces el traductor automático no sirve para nada y da lugar a intentar ser creativos.


----------



## blasita

Sí, para mí muchos refranes son muy difíciles de traducir; a veces conocía el refrán que correspondía al original y no lo encontraba. Incluso empecé intentando rimar 'gusto' con 'justo' en las traducciones y hasta lo conseguí en un idioma, pero he abandonado porque esto ya es de nota y, sobre todo, por la sobredosis de aspirinas que me tuve que tomar.

Gracias otra vez.


----------

